# ID needed, please help



## tom_zg (Oct 20, 2006)

Yesterday I acquired this rather strange looking plant. Actually, I am not even sure weather or not it is aquatic plant at all, and whether it can be grown submerged.



















Leaves are round, somewhat leathry, pretty hard... somewhat like small cabbage leaves! :rofl:

Thanx in advance for your suggestions and possible ID!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

To me it looks like emerged growth of "_Rotala macrandra"._


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Good call. I agree.


----------



## tom_zg (Oct 20, 2006)

Yes, seems like it. Leaves started to deteriorate, now that they found themselved submerged... Thanx for your help!


----------

